# MES Vent (Simple Mod)



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2010)

This is very simple, but I thought I should share it anyway. Bugs might not be a problem during a high heat smoke, but since many have been using the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, and doing low temperature smokes, there is a good possibility that all kinds of bugs could be walking into your top exit vent to visit the meat or cheese in your smoker. 

I got a mesh sink strainer, and cut a slot in it where the adjusting lever is. Slip it over the lever, and center it on the vent. As you can see, it doesn't effect the smoke from escaping, and it doesn't effect your ability to adjust your vent. Works Great!

Cost ?---I forget---About $3, I think.

Bearcarver

Smoke coming through vent:


----------



## deltadude (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice little addition to the MES Mod family, thanks for sharing it Bearcarver.

I added to the MES HOT MOD thread, as an honorable mention.  Its at the bottom of the page, with Honorable mentions ...

Congratulations....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks,

I'm honored. I would have thought it was too trivial to even get an honorable mention as a "Mod", but I still thought I'd mention it, in case anyone could use it.

Bear


----------



## deltadude (Jul 13, 2010)

The MES HOT MOD and creations list purpose, while it provides a little recognition to those who make the effort to not only make a MES mod, but to share and document their MOD so others can benefit.  The main purpose is to catalog all MES Mods in one thread, making it easy for anyone to look at what others are doing with their MES.

Again thanks for sharing your mod...


----------



## fife (Mar 23, 2011)

YES thank you I got the very same model you have and it works great.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 24, 2011)

Neat idea!

I may look into a similar mod to my WSMC when I start going for smoked cheeses, thanks for the tip!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

Smarter than the average Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

And thank you too Boo-Boo:


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe I am confused, but I have the MES30 analog and I don't even see a vent.  What do I do?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2011)

This mod is to keep bugs from entering the MES 30 & MES 40 through the top exhaust vent.

If you don't have a top vent, they won't go in that way.

You must have vents some place, so I would find them & see what you can do to keep bugs from entering at those places.

Bear


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a 1/4-1/2" hole on the back wall of the smoker which I assume is the vent.  Pretty tricky for bugs to get in, but just wide enough for my temp probe wire.  Good advice!  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> There is a 1/4-1/2" hole on the back wall of the smoker which I assume is the vent.  Pretty tricky for bugs to get in, but just wide enough for my temp probe wire.  Good advice!  Thanks!


Yeah---The biggest problem bugs around here are Stink Bugs, Lady Bugs, and Earwigs, and then they are really only a problem when you are cold or warm smoking.

I don't think they'll walk in during high heat.

I just heard they are bringing in some kind of wasp or something to quell the Stink Bugs----I'f I'm not mistaken we got over-run by Stink Bugs after they brought them in to eliminate some other kind of pest!!!!!

Bear


----------

